# Lighting for scorpions.



## Snakeguy101 (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you think that keeping a scorpion under black light for a few hours a day would be okay or should that be avoided? Do they need any source of light at all (UVA/UVB?) or is it okay to keep them rather dark? 

Thanks.


----------



## BAM1082 (Sep 5, 2010)

I avoid using UV lighting except for breif times at night to check on them maybe 10-15 mins a tank... once a week or so. 

I wouldn't keep it on them for hours at a time day after day. 

Its been said that it could kill them.


----------



## AzJohn (Sep 5, 2010)

They don't need any lighting at all. Prolonged exposure to black lights isn't good for them. It's kind of like having a bad sun burn all the time, eventually it will create problems.

John


----------



## Stewjoe (Sep 5, 2010)

I use a 75w infrared light for a 20 Gal tank. Is it OK to leave it on 24/7 or should I dim/shut it off through the night?


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Sep 5, 2010)

Okay, thanks guys. I will keep them without the black light then.


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 5, 2010)

AzJohn said:


> They don't need any lighting at all.


I know what you mean by this .. no artificial lighting or whatnot.  I think it should be pointed out, though, that scorpions do use light to maintain a circadian rhythm.  So they do need some sort of regular light cycle to .. well, effectively to keep them from getting jetlag.  That being said, the faintest bit of sunlight coming in from the cracks in a blind of a basement window is going to likely be sufficient to give them a fluctuating light level.  In their night-time sensitivity state the eyes of scorpions are some of the more sensitive photoreceptors out there.    



Stewjoe said:


> I use a 75w infrared light for a 20 Gal tank. Is it OK to leave it on 24/7 or should I dim/shut it off through the night?


They should be sensitive to the bulb only as heat and not as light.  Certainly it would seem it is outside of the spectrum that they perceive and can use to entrain their circadian rhythm.  That being said, I'm a huge fan of night-time temperature drops so I would suggest creating such a drop regardless of how you are heating the tank.   That's just a personal take, though -- provided you aren't baking them, they aren't going to be harmed by that light.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## BAM1082 (Sep 6, 2010)

If you pick up a few timers it makes things alot easier. 

I have my heat cables and mats turn off at midnight and turn back on at 6am for my 2 Hadrurus arizonensis tanks. 

I keep all my Forest type species heated all the time. I just cover my vent in my room during the day and uncover at night. Provides that 10 Deg or so swing you want. 

Anyone use heat emitters, like the ceramic ones ? I was going to buy one and aim it at an entire shelf, but i was adviced against it at the local shop and went with heat cables.
 Im setting up another shelf and and keen on getting a few desert varities, a heat emitter is more economical. But I dont want to fry them... 
Advice or past experince with them would be much apperciated.

Bam.


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Sep 6, 2010)

yeah, mine are set up in my herp room so when the heat light for all of the other animals go on it raises the temp a good 10ºF or so.


----------

